# Barcelona Nord bus station to Hotel



## cantthinkofanickname (Oct 23, 2008)

My wife and I have booked a flight to Barcelona but we did not realise that we were landing at Girona (did not read Ryanairs page closely!). Never mind. So we've got to catch this bus fairly late (20:30) to Barcelona Nord station. We will probably arrive there about 21:45. 

Then we've got to get to our hotel Silken St. Gervasi. 

Can anyone advise the best way to get there at this time of night, bus numbers, taxi fare or whatever? 

Thanks for your time.


----------



## pazzerperico (Oct 20, 2008)

email you hotel get nearest metro stop or how much taxi will be from estacio de nord a coach will pick you up in gerona and drop you off at estacio Nord then i would get metro


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

cantthinkofanickname said:


> My wife and I have booked a flight to Barcelona but we did not realise that we were landing at Girona (did not read Ryanairs page closely!). Never mind. So we've got to catch this bus fairly late (20:30) to Barcelona Nord station. We will probably arrive there about 21:45.
> 
> Then we've got to get to our hotel Silken St. Gervasi.
> 
> ...


Girona airport Transfer | Book your Girona airport Taxi
Blue Bird Transfers - Airport Transfers, Shuttle Transfers, Taxi Transfers, Minibus Transfers
or train
Renfe - Timetables and Prices


----------



## cantthinkofanickname (Oct 23, 2008)

Thanks, it's the transfer from Barcelona Nord Bus station to our hotel I was enquiring about. It is our intention to catch the transfer bus (barcelona Bus) from Girona airport to Barcelona. Anyone experience on this transfer service would help us.

Any advice much appreciated about buses or taxi to hotel.

I have not found a goodmap of Barcelona yet which shows the hotel and station. Anyone know?


----------



## pazzerperico (Oct 20, 2008)

not heard of the hotel do you know area or street name


----------



## cantthinkofanickname (Oct 23, 2008)

pazzerperico said:


> not heard of the hotel do you know area or street name


C/ Sant Gervasi De Cassoles 26

Google maps:
"Passeig de Sant Gervasi Barcelona Spain"

Hotel says buses 50, 56, 7 or 54. but I'm wondering if there is a taxi rank at the bus station and how much the taxi fare would be.

Thanks.


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

According to the map it's 5,2 kms - so even with luggage it's not going to be more than 10 /12euros I am sure


----------



## cantthinkofanickname (Oct 23, 2008)

Thanks, Steve. I guess I will get a Taxi. Do anyone know if there is an operating rank at this bus station at 10 in the evening?


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

Yes, no problems


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

Ah!! Simon is here, If you want to know ANYTHING about Barcelona he is your man. Great to see you here! 

Simon, is a TOP guy but has a strange belief that he supports a half decent football team. 
I have NO doubt he will tell you which one it is if you ask nicely. Aaaaah, just realised your hotel is not a million miles away! 

SImon, I knock 'em up and you knock 'em in!


----------



## cantthinkofanickname (Oct 23, 2008)

Thanks for the answers, taxi it is.


----------

